# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval

## helga

hoi allemaal
ik neem aan dat ik hier als vrouw er ook wel bij mag.
ik heb ook last van haaruitval en ik gebruik sinds kort aminexil. 
ik heb het 1 keer gebruikt nu en het helpt bij mij wel maar ik wil er nog meer mensen over horen.
maar mischien is het ook een tip voor jullie allemaal want die pillen lijken mij ook niet altebest en bij aminexil heb je geen bijwerkingen.
groetjes en ik hoor nog hoop ik. helga  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jordy

Beste Helga,

Lieve meid, als Aminexil nou zo goed hielp zaten we allemaal niet aan de pillen.
Ik ben heel blij voor jouw als het het bij jouw wel werkt. 
Bij mij heeft heeft het niet geholpen. Ik heb wel 5- 6 kuren gehad.

Helaas ben ik en andere bondgenoten genoodzaakt om Finasteride te slikken. Want niets doen is achteruit gaan.
Ik heb er echt een hekel aan die pillen door mijn nek te doen. Maar het is een van de enige middelen om het moment die aangetoont zijn te werken&#33;&#33;

Groetjes,

Jordy..  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

Aminexil is rommel hoor.

----------


## helga

hoi allemaal
sorry ik zij het niet om jullie te kwetsen maar als tip mischien.
ik weet ook niet wat jullie allemaal gebruiken of gebruikt hebben dus ik bedoelde het niet lelijk.
en guest wat bedoel jij met rommel heb jij hier ervaring mee dan wil ik het graag weten wand ik moet nu voor de tweede keer starten mischien juch ik ook te vroeg. groetjes helga en alvast voor jullie reacties. :unsure:

----------

